# Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?



## Karstein (27. September 2004)

Nun sind wir also gerade zurück vom Campbell, Nimpkish, Somass und den anderen Traumflüssen auf Vancouver Island.

Haben auch Pinks, Chums auf Fliege überlisten können, zudem ein paar Cohos vom Ufer im Meer auf Blinker. Was uns nicht gelang, war das Überlisten eines Königs- oder Silberlachses im Fluss (was wahrscheinlich auch gut war, denn in Hauptströmungen schoben sich Exemplare bis ca. 50 Pfund flussaufwärts, und wir hatten lediglich 9,6er Ruten AFTM 7-8 im Einsatz).

Ich habe keinen der zahlreich vertretenen Fliegenfischer auch nur einen Chinook oder Coho drillen sehen - dagegen allerdings mehrere Posenangler, die mit Lachsei-Imitaten und leichten Grundbleien am Seitenarm Erfolg hatten. Auch Tanja hatte drei ernergische Coho-Bisse auf eine Egg-Fly, leider keiner konnte verwertet werden...

Meine Frage: hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrung sammeln können, mit welchem Gerät und welchen Fliegen man die Königs- und Silberlachse in den Flüssen von B.C. überlisten kann? (außer der vom Skeena her bekannten Spin-O-Glow-Methode?)

Auf alle Fälle setzen sich dort drüben langsam die Zweihänder durch, die für die dortigen Bedingungen auch besser geeignet sein dürften als die leichten Einhänder. Testberichte zu Spey-Ruten waren in den aktuellen Ausgaben der kanadischen Angelmagazine.

Bin gespannt, ob ihr was beisteuern könnt!

Viele Grüße 

Karsten

PS: anbei ein feiner Chinook von unseren deutschen Nachbarn aus dem Somass-System


----------



## Sailfisch (27. September 2004)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

Hi Karsten,

kann Dir keinerlei Hilfestellung geben, weil ich selbst keine Ahnung von dieser Art des Fischens habe. Lese Deine Ausführungen und die sich hoffentlich bald anschließenden Info´s mit Interesse.


----------



## Sockeye (29. September 2004)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

Für BC kann ich Dir das natürlich nicht beantworten, für die Kenai Halbinsel in AK aber schon.

Grundsätzlich ist das Fliegenfischen auf die beiden nur in klaren Flüssen möglich. D.h. lower Kenai und Kasilof sind durch ihre Gletscherwasserspeisung und ihr trübes Wasser nicht geeignet.

Der upper Kenai, oberhalb der Gletscherwasserzuflüsse oder der Anchor River sind glasklar und damit für die Fliege prädestiniert. Nur sind dort keine Kings mehr anzutreffen. Auf Cohos gehts dort gut.

Die Killerfliege sind "EggFly" und "Egg sucking Leech".

Klare, flache Stellen mit Chinooks sind selten und Geheimtipps. Ich selber kenne nur eine Stelle. Aber soviel kann ich verraten: Der King muss auf Sicht angeworfen werden, x-Mal, bis er zuschlägt....aber dann rappelts....


----------



## Karstein (29. September 2004)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

@ Sail: wir werden hier mal ordentlich Infos sammeln - vielleicht kommst demnächst ja mal in den Genuss dort zu fischen? Kann´s dir nur wärmstens empfehlen!

@ sockeye: heyyy, freue mich über deine Antwort! Ist anscheinend absolut gleich gelagert mit den Kings und Cohos am Pazifik - Eggflies und die leeches (sind doch diese "Wollfäden" in pink, lila und orange mit Geschmack?).

Leider hatten wir nur eine Eggfly gekauft, und die haben die Cohos halbiert. Aber sind recht witzige Muster: 3 orangene Plastikkügelchen fest am Haken und zwei sich frei bewegende Gummibänder mit weiteren Kügelchen eingebunden. War das einzige Muster, das attackiert wurde - ich hab die gesamte Fliegenbox durchprobiert und bin verzweifelt, weil alles andere verschmäht wurde.



> Der King muss auf Sicht angeworfen werden, x-Mal, bis er zuschlägt....aber dann rappelts....



Kann ich nur absolut bestätigen für Coho: wenn einer buckelt oder springt, sofort an- bzw. überwerfen, dann rummst´s! Ganz entgegen der weitläufigen Meinung: "Lachse, die buckeln, beißen nicht."

Das Problem ist, dass Chinooks und Cohos in den Flüssen, die wir befischt hatten, immer im starken Hauptstrom zu finden waren - hat bestimmt der von dir erwähnten Wasser- und Sauerstoffqualität zu tun. Und gerade dort ist es unheimlich schwer, die Fliege attraktiv anzubieten, weil sie sofort mitgerissen und hochgetrieben wird. Hab´s ja mit einer 300grains Schnur versucht, aber ich hatte nie das Gefühl, wirklich sinnvoll zu fischen...


----------



## Karstein (29. September 2004)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

Werd mal dem Bericht vorgreifen und euch ein Foto zu den selbstgebundenen Coho-Fliegen liefern, die wir von einem kanadischen Pro geschenkt bekamen und mit Erfolg fischten:


----------



## Karstein (29. September 2004)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

Der ultimative Spinnköder für Coho im Meer war nicht etwa der pinkfarbene Buzz Bomber, sondern ein guter alter Møre Silda in 35 Gramm, denen wir die Drillinge abnahmen und gegen einen geforderten Singlehook (Mustad) mit angedrücktem Widerhaken austauschten:


----------



## Karstein (29. September 2004)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

Und die oben erwähnte Eggfly verlockte ebenso etliche Pinkies, die wie ihre Artgenossen auch mal in den Genuss von Catch&Release kommen wollten:


----------



## Karstein (29. September 2004)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

Und noch eine: es wäre fatal, nur des Angelns wegen dort drüben zu sein. Hier eine etwas trübe Aufnahme unserer Orca-Tour bei miesesten Bedingungen.  Erstmals seit über 5 Jahren wieder in der Johnston Strait zugegen und prompt von uns gesichtet - ein Pod von ca. 20 seltenst in Landnähe zu sichtenden Offshore-Orcas, vor denen sogar die ständig vor Telegraph Cove lebenden Residential Orcas Reißaus nahmen:


----------



## taildancer (30. September 2004)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

Oha...ob ich so einen mit meiner spinnrute wohl rausbekommen würde?
Wär ein netter drill!


----------



## Sockeye (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*



> dass Chinooks und Cohos in den Flüssen, die wir befischt hatten, immer im starken Hauptstrom zu finden waren - hat bestimmt der von dir erwähnten Wasser- und Sauerstoffqualität zu tun.



Im Hauptstrom den Kings und Cohos nachzustellen ist mit der Fliege quasi unmöglch. Aber nur quasi...es gibt für Kings eine ähnliche Technik, wie für die Sockeyes...mit etwas gröberem Material...aber sehr schwierig. Erstmal mit Sockeyes üben...

...bzw. die Finger vom Hauptstrom lassen!

Ich meinte nicht den Sauerstoffgehalt sondern die Trübheit des Wassers. Mit der Fliege wird eine gute Sicht (für den Fisch) benötigt, sonst bekommt er vom angebotenem Köder nichts mit.

Cohos ziehen in Rinnen den Fluss hinauf. Diese Rinnen sind max 1m breit und man muss wissen wo sie verlaufen. Angelt man 1m nebendran, hat man das Gefühl, man steht in einem Norwegischem Bach... |supergri 

Vor längeren Stromschnellen / Wasserfällen / Stecken mit starker Strömung sammeln sich manchmal die Lachse in sog. Pools, dort kann man auf Cohos und Kings mit der Fliege gehen. Solche Pools, in denen sich auch Kings sammeln sind sehr selten, da die Laichgebiete des Chinooks meist in 1-2m Tiefe in relativ starker Strömung liegen und diese sind meist Flussabwärts im breiterem Fluss.

Die Laichgebiete selber sind in Alaska tabu!


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

Hi,
ich habe gerade Nachrichten aus B.C. bekommen. Vorgestern hatte eine Gruppe von 4 schottischen Gästen bei uns fast 40 Kings auf der Fliege. Es wurde Fische bis 45 Pfund gelandet, 2/3 der Fische konnte nicht gelandet werden. Dazu Cohos satt. Um diese Zeit in einigen Flüssen kein Problem. Man muß nur die Plätze kennen und fischen können. #6 
Eine "Fliegenfischergruppe" aus Spanien war nicht in der Lage die notwendigen 20m zu werfen und verlangt von den Guides, sie auf die Laichplätze zu bringen, damit sie die Fische reißen können.. :r 
Soviel Trinkeld gibts in ganz Spanien nichtm, das das klappt! Auf manche
wiederholungsbucher muß man eben auch verzichten können.
Wenn es interessiert, ich bin selbst kein Fliegenfischer, kann ich ja mal fragen,
welches Gerät und was für Fliegen..
Gestern fing ein Gast aus Süddeutschland einen strammen King von guten 60 Pfund im Fraser.


----------



## Ace (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

@Dolfin
Würde mich sehr stark interresieren, was für Fliegen und vor allem Welches Gerät(Einhand/Zweihand, Schnurklasse, Sinkrate etc.) verwendet wurden. Man findet wenig Info´s zu den Flifi-Methoden in BC im Netz.
Frage deshalb weil ich evtl. in naher Zukunft die Chance habe im Skeena-System zu fischen.

Frage:
Kannst du deine Bilder nicht größer einstellen ??? Sehen interressant aus lassen sich aber leider nicht groß ansehen.
bis max 650 Pixel gehen...einfach die Qualität etwas runterschrauben, dann passt es.


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

@Ace
Ich schick dir eine PN. Da ich mich gewerblich mit diesen Dingen beschäftige, möchte
ich nicht in den Geruch der Schleichwerbung kommen. Auf dem Link findest du auch die
Bilder, die ich hier schnell mal reingestellt habe - und hunderte mehr. Allerdings kenne
ich die meisten Leute, die dort abgebildet sind. Es sind Fänge eigener Gäste!

Auf dem Link findest du auch einen Titel "Fyfishing". Dort gibt Infos zu Gerät und dutzenden von Fliegen.

Die Schotten, von denen ich sprach, haben zu dritt mit Einhand- und Zweihandruten
etwa 40 Kings gehakt (an einem Tag!) und 10 Fische bis über 40 Pfund gelandet. Das ist allerdings eine Geschichte, die nicht das gesamte Jahr über geht. Es sind einige bestimmte kleine Flüsse, die dann ihren Aufstieg an Kings und Cohos haben, über geeignetes Wasser und über entsprechende Pools verfügen. Ich schicke Fliegenfischer, die Kings auf der Fliege haben wollen, daher nur im Oktober nach B.C. obwohl der Fraser Kings von Ende Mai bis Ende November hat.

Leider kann ich dir zu deinen Skeena Plänen nicht viel bezüglich Kings sagen. Die Nebenflüsse dort oben glänzen mehr durch Steelhead- und Cohobestände. Der Skeena
und der Kalum sind sicher nicht besonders für die Fliege auf Kings geeignet. Es könnte sein, das eventuell am Kitimat etwas in der Richtung geht. Obwohl ich schon einige
Male dort war, habe ich nie jemanden getroffen, der dort einen King auf Fliege gefangen hat.


----------



## Ace (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

Klasse Info´s Danke

Wenns kein King ist hab ich auch nichts gegen Coho oder gar Steelhead einzuwenden
Diese Arten Sind wohl eh mehr für die Fliegenfischerei geeignet. 
Ich denke es wird wie von Karsten schon angesprochen die größte Schwierigkeit sein die Fliege in die Tiefe der Pools zu bringen.
Allerdings möchte ich bei so einem Abenteuer meine Fische doch lieber mit der Fliege als mit der Spinn- oder Bootsrute fangen. Von daher muss man Kompromisse eingehen. Wann bekommt man noch einmal so ein Revier vor die Nase ???

Diesen King´s (33 u. 21Pfd.)und ein paar andere hat der Onkel meiner Frau vor 3 Jahren in einem Nebenfluss des Skeena gefangen. Auf Spinn o Glow.
Ich will da auch hin.


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

So heute Nacht hab ich ein, leider nur ein, Bild von den Schotten bekommen. Das andere ist wohl alles auf Video und schon wieder in Schottland. Hier also King an der Fliege. Vielleicht erkennen die Fachleute ja etwas..


----------



## Karstein (4. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

@ Dolfin: klasse Foto von dem Schotten - gebogene Zweihänder und springender Lachs, da hat der Fotograf ein gutes Händchen gehabt! (mal gleich deinem Link folgen, da war ich noch nicht!)

@ Ace: ich kenne den Skeena zwar noch nicht, aber habe etliche Videos über das Skeena-System zuhause. Am Skeena selbst wird nur das Plumpsblei-Angeln mit Spin-o-Glow und Aalglöckchen an der abgelegten Rute praktiziert, der Fluss ist auch recht trüb und irre breit. Aber es gibt wunderschöne Zuflüsse, wo du bestens mit der Einhand fischen kannst. Denke aber, solche Ausflüge gehen ganz schön in´s Geld, wenn du eine Lodge direkt am Skeena als Ausgangspunkt hast.

@ sockeye: jupp, solche Rinnen gab´s auch am Campbell - die großen Fische hast immer nur auf dieser Höhe sichten können, wenn sie gebuckelt oder gesprungen sind. Keine Chance, sie mit der Polbrille zu orten. Ich hab mich sonstawas geärgert, dass ich nicht die 15ft #11 dabei hatte - damit hätte ich wenigstens die Fliege in diesem Bereich besser präsentieren können...

Da ich ja ein begeisterter "Brückengucker" bin, konnte ich am Campbell und Nimpkish auch einige gute Chinooks beobachten, die vor der Brücke gerastet haben. Die standen kräftesparend links und rechts am ruhigen Randbereich des Pools, aber sahen so aus als würde sie nichts zum Anbiss bewegen können...


----------



## salmon Wim (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

Hallo Karsten, 
Meine Erfahrungen mit BC und Alaska sind von 15 Jahren her, wo man an den besten Stellen noch alleine fischen konnte. An der anderen Seite der Beringstrasse war es dagegen sehr ruhig aber ist inzwischen auch was los. Die Amis haben einen Direktflug nach Petropavlovsk Kamchatski und schwärmen nicht nur dort mittlerweilen auch herum sondern machen dabei ebenfalls die Preise kaputt.
Königslachs gibt es in Sibirien (fast) nur auf Kamchatka. Die Aufstiege dort sind aber geringer als in BC oder Kamchatka. Mit der Fliege werden Sie fast nur an Zusammenflüssen , Inseln im Fluss oder sonstigen tiefen Wehren mit viel Wasserdurchfuhr gefangen.
Der King beisst aber nur wenn man die Fliege genau vor ihm anbietet. Das heisst oft( nicht immer) schwere Teenies 300-500 grains, kurzes Vorfach und beschwerte Fliege( am liebsten mit beschwerten Augen) in Farben Gelb/Grün , Orange/White oder Pink/Silber in der Grösse 3.0-6.0 . In den letzten Jahren werden aber an den Ruhestellen immer mehr Kings mit der schwimmschnur und Silber(Auge)/Lila Fliegen gefangen. Flussbeispiele : Opala, Kolj, Pymta, Kolpakova, Zhypanova, Bystraya, Bolshaya( im "Aquarium" pool : Fang garantiert) leider ist der ganze Bystraya mit Bolshaya überfischt.
Die weitaus bessere( und besser als BC oder Alaska) Fliegenfischerei auf Silberlachse gibt es in Magadan und Okhotsk. Magadan hat mit dem Yama( war 12 mal dort) den schönsten Fliegenfischerfluss der Welt. Diese Aussprache ist vorbehaltslos....Okhotsk hat mit dem Ulja, Ulbeja, Okhota und Kukhtui( Irina und Robert) die beste Silberlachsfischerei. 
Kukhtui hat dabei den Nachteil dass es fast nur Silberlachse, wenig Dollies, Aeschen und fast keine Kundzhas gibt die in den anderen Flüssen reichlich vorhanden sind.
Die weitaus meisten Silberlachse werden in den ruhigen Pools seitlich von dem Hautpstrom gefangen. Eine Schwimmschnur mit einer leicht beschwerten Fliege ( Egg sucking Leech) reicht da vollkommen. Einwerfen, absinken lassen und rückartig einstrippen und man fängt so viel Silberlachse wie man nur will( an einem Nachmittag Okhota mal ausprobiert und nach 50 aufgehört mit zählen). Schön ist es deshalb nur wenn man sich einen Silberlachs aussucht und den anwirft. Oft verfolgen Sie und nehmen erst wenn es eine Aenderung in der Bewegung gibt. Wenn Silberlachse ziehen muss man sie schon genau anwerfen und nehmen vor allem wenn sie beim Aufsteigen "Nymphen".
Wer mehr wissen will kann mir ein PM schicken.
Gruss
salmon Wim 
PS: In diesem Jahr geht es auf Spezimen Huchen in Taymyr.


----------



## Karstein (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

Hallo Salmon Wim,

schön Dich mal wieder zu lesen!

Ich muss gestehen, ich habe noch von keinem der von Dir genannten Flüsse irgendetwas gelesen - und sie klingen von der Anreise her sehr teuer... 

Aber interessant ist, dass sich die Techniken so sehr ähneln an den Pazifiklachsflüssen. Erstaunen tut mich nur Deine Aussage, dass die Silberlachse im ruhigen Seitenbereich des Pools stehen, da hatten wir in B.C. keinerlei Erfolge - alle Cohos sahen wir in der strammen Hauptströmung?

Undd dieses Jahr auf den kapitalen Taimen/ Huchen? Ist ein großer Wunsch von mir, ich bin gespannt, was Du nach dem Urlaub berichten wirst! Wirst Du Maus-Imitate fischen oder welche Köder bieten sich für den Taimen an?

Viele Grüße gen Heinsberg

Karsten


----------



## Raubfischkiller (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

@ Dolfin

Dein Foto is voll cool!!

im Hintergrund springt auch noch ein Fisch


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

Das ist der Fisch an der Rute! Die sind im ersten Run so schnell, da wunderst du dich manchmal, wo dein Fisch plötzlich springt!


----------



## fishhawk (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

@dolfin

Hab mir auch gedacht, dass das der Lachs an der Schnur ist. Durch den Wasserdruck geht die Fliegenschnur ja in ne andere Richtung als der Fisch schwimmt. Der Fisch scheint auch noch nicht sehr stark gefärbt zu sein, der hatte bestimmt noch einige Power.

@wim

In der Tat haben die Amis die Preise in Russland für Normalverdiener unerschwinglich gemacht. Ich war Anfang der 90er zwei Mal zum Floating auf Taimen drüben und hatte super Erlebnisse beim Fliegenfischen. Die äußeren Rahmenbedingeungen erträgt man angesichts der guten Fischerei  halt ebenso wie Blutsauger. Anschließend  hätten die Touren dann statt 2900,- DM,  inkl. Flug ab D, plötzlich 4750 $ ab Krasnojarks kosten sollen. Im Vergleich zu den Leistungen ein Witz. Das ist im Vergleich zu Nordamerika eigentlich nicht konkurrenzfähig. Aber das ist halt Marktwirtschaft, so lange es genügend Nachfrage gibt, halten die Preise.

Wäre mal interessant zu Wissen, was die Tour zum Taymyr für nen Normalsterblichen so kostet.


----------



## salmon Wim (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

Hallo Carsten/Fishhawk, 
Silberlachse werden in Sibirien weitaus am meisten in Pooleinlaufen neben dem Hauptstrom gefangen . Es ist herrlich zu sehen wie ein Silberlachs aus dem Haupstrom kommt, in eine ruhige Stelle hineinschwimmt, seine Nase hochhebt und sich damit kennbar macht. Eine schwimmschnur mit Egg Sucking Leech, meist kaum beschwert, macht dann mühelos das geschäft bei dem es am meisten Spass macht sich ein spezifischer Silberlachs herauszusuchen und den an zu werfen. So schön dass selbst meine Frau dies mit der Fliegenrute mag( wodurch ich auch mehr zum fischen komme)
Da ich in Sibirien alle Kontakte selber habe und Russisch spreche und somit alles selber organisiere sieht die Sache schon etwas anders aus wenngleich ein Hubschrauber jetzt ( im Schnitt) USD 1300/Stunde kostet und für Transfer zu einem Camp in einer Stunde Entfernung also 4x 1 Stunde = USD 5200 bezahlt werden muss. 
14 Tage Taymyr( 9 Angeltage) mit allem drum und dran kostet ab Düsseldorf etwa Euro 3295( abhängig von Teilnehmerzahl) während 12 Tage Pazifik(8-9 Angeltage) in Ost-Sibirien( Paz. Lachs, Wanderhuchen , Huchen ,Sib Forelle, Arkt. Saibling usw je nach Lage) etwa Euro 2950 kostet( mit Hubschrauber + etwa Euro 400).Wenn meine Gesundheit es zulässt mache ich in diesem Jahr noch 2-3 Reise dorthin. 

Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

@wim
 Das sind doch schon eher realistische Preise für solche Touren.
Da steigt bei mir die Angelfieberkurve beträchtlich. So ein Hucho Perry fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung, die sollen ja auch mehr Temperament als die normalen Taimen haben. 

Wie zuverlässig sind eigentlich die Russen zurzeit ? Passiert es immer noch, dass einem der Heli vor der Nase wegfliegt, weil ein paar Ami-Jäger dem Piloten nen 1000er mehr geboten haben oder,dass der Start sich verschiebt, weil der Pilot erst seinen Wodka verdauen muss ?


----------



## salmon Wim (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Chinook und Coho im Fluss?*

Hallo Fishhawk, 
In Russland, wie überall, ist alles möglich. 
Wir haben aber in den letzten 10 Jahren nur positive Erfahrungen. 
Wir wissen fast immer im voraus wann oder wo es bedenklich werden kann und sind somit den Entwicklungen einen Schritt voraus. 
Obwohl mein Kardiologe meint ich könne alles machen hat mir meine liebe frau aber dorch einige Bedingungen vorgehalten:
1. Wenn ich mit 'ner gruppe unterwegs bin muss Sie selber mit
2. Wir machen keine enge Flugpläne mehr. Uberall in der Welt geht es mittlerweilen schief mit Anschlüssen die zu dicht bei einander liegen. Heathrow/London ist dabei Spitzenreiter. Wir machen deshalb die ganze reise lieber einen Tag länger als das wir Anschlüsse und Hubschrauberverbindungen verpassen können.
3. in meinem Alter sollte man nur Floating/rafting turen machen wenn es gutes Wetter ist. deswegen will Sie ein gutes Camp mit netten Holzhütten haben. Auch eine Frau muss dabei sein können.
4. Wir arbeiten nur noch mit Partnern die wir schon lange kennen um jeden Stress bei der Vorbereitung zu entgehen.
Ich mache deswegen vom 16-29 August ab Düsseldorf eine Reise zum Okhota Fluss in Ost-Sibirien wo meine Freunde auf meinen rat hin ein nagelneues Camp an einer Traumstelle aufgebaut haben. Dort gibt es die grössten Silberlachse der Welt und ..  gut mit der Fliege zu fangen wie diese Dame zeigt. Schicke mir eine PN wenn es dir interessiert. Gruss
salmon Wim


----------

